# 4 poliger IDE Stecker



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

In meinem Case geht von den Festplatten ein 4 poliger IDE Stecker aus( Im Case vorgefertigt , 5x15 pin auf eben diesen IDE 4pin Stecker ) . Bei meinem Netzteil wurde aber nur ein Kabel mitgeliefert was auf den IDE passt und gleichzeitig auch ins Netzteil .Es steht MB drauf was ja für Motherboard steht . Kann ich das Kabel benutzen um die Festplatten anzuschließen . Es fehlt nämlich zwischen den 2 schwarzen , dem gelben und dem roten Einzelkabel das orangene Einzelkabel . Ist das wichtig ? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder ?



Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus !


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Noch keiner wach?


----------



## Worrel (9. November 2013)

Eine IDE Festplatte gehört an einen solchen Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen, welche 5x15 Pin du meinst. Eine IDE Platte hat ja nur 1x39, 1x~10 (Jumper Panel) und den1x4er Strom Anschluß.
siehe: Festplatte installieren - Festplatte, Festplatte installieren, IDE, Installation, Master, S-ATA, Slave - howto tutorial blog

Motherboard Anschlüsse sehen doch ganz anders aus (wenn auch normalerweise nicht so verschmort wie im Bild  ) :
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_TG9vcgISMFA/Sfiw8xWo4aI/AAAAAAAAAD0/N84LO1MDGHk/s400/img_0167.jpg

Mach doch mal Fotos von deinen Anschlüssen, am besten noch mal mit einer ausführlichen Beschreibung.


Falls du sowas wie hier in Posting #4 meinst: das ist für die Grafikkarte und nicht für die Festplatte.
http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/68363-hd-4870-2-stromanschluesse.html


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Die 5 x 15 pin kommen daher , dass in meinem Case 5 Einschübe für Festplatten sind die jeweils mit einem 15 pin Stecker ausgerüstet sind.
Ich muss die Festplatten also einfach nur reinschieben . Diese 5 15 pin stecker führen alle zu einem und dem selben IDE 4 pin Stecker , den ich dann ans Netzteil anschließen soll . Ich finde es auch komisch dass auf diesem 4 pin Stecker MB steht , das hat mich einfach skeptisch gemacht .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Komme später nochmal wieder und mache ein paar Fotos . Danke dir !


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Was hast Du denn für ein Case? Das scheint mir irgendein spezielles Server-Case zu sein...?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Das ist der besagte IDE Stecker von den Festplattenslots( mit rotem und schwarzem Einzelkabel an der Mündung ) .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist das Kabel das drauf passt und am anderen Ende auch ganz normal in das Netzteil geht .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich das benutzen oder ist das für was anderes da ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Das sind eigentlich alles normale Molexstecker - wundert mich, dass Du da vom Netzteil nur einen einzigen hast ^^  oder hast Du jetzt auch noch die Farbe beachtet? 

Und generell ist das eh nur für den Strom - ich verstehe nicht ganz, woher da irgendwas 15-poliges herkommen soll. Oder ist das wiederum nur zur Verteilung vom Strom?

Es ist nämlich so: 12V sind 12V - man kann theoretisch an einen einzigen 12V-Stecker mit Adaptern also an sich auch 20 weitere Stecker dranmachen, solang der darüber gezogene Strom nicht die Leistung des Netzteils übersteigt. D.h. es ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn zur Stromversorgung nur ein einziger Stromstecker nötig ist.

Aber wäre gut, wenn Du mal sagst, was für ein Gehäuse das ist. Würde mich interessieren. 

Geht es bei den Festplatten wirklich um IDE, oder nennst Du nur die Art von Stecker, also molex, "IDE", nutzt aber SATA-Platten ?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. November 2013)

@ Herb

Es geht scheinbar um einen Kabelbaum mit 5x SATA-Power. Dementsprechend wäre der Molex am Ende entweder a) die Verbindung direkt ans Netzteil, wenn der Kabelbaum auch zum Netzteil gehört, oder b) zur indirekten Verbindung zum Netzteil gedacht, wenn der Strang wirklich zum Gehäuse gehören sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> @ Herb
> 
> Es geht scheinbar um einen Kabelbaum mit 5x SATA-Power. Dementsprechend wäre der Molex am Ende entweder a) die Verbindung direkt ans Netzteil, wenn der Kabelbaum auch zum Netzteil gehört, oder b) zur indirekten Verbindung zum Netzteil gedacht, wenn der Strang wirklich zum Gehäuse gehören sollte.



Ach so, die Sata-Stromstecker haben 15pol? Da hab ich jetzt gar nicht drauf geachtet, dann macht das Sinn. 

Da kann man einfach irgendeinen passenden Stecker dranmachen. Mich wundert es lediglich, dass er nur einen einzigen passenden hat, AUSSER er meint, dass der Stecker auch Schwarz sein muss und er keinen seiner mutmaßlich freien weißen Molex-Stecker nehmen kann


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort . Ja mich wunderts auch dass nur ein Kabel mit IDE Anschluss dabei war . Hab das Netzteil neu gekauft und es war irgendwie schonmal geöffnet worden . Vielleicht war der Verkäufer ja so nett und hat sich das Kabel was mir fehlt rausstibitzt . Mein Case ist ein Thermaltake Level 10 GT . Und ja genau die 5 Sata-Stromstecker haben 15 pol .


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

JimKnopf111 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort . Ja mich wunderts auch dass nur ein Kabel mit IDE Anschluss dabei war . Hab das Netzteil neu gekauft und es war irgendwie schonmal geöffnet worden . Vielleicht was der Verkäufer ja so nett und hat sich das Kabel was mir fehlt rausstibizt .



Was ist es denn für ein Netzteil? Da müsste so ein Aufkleber an der Seite sein. Kann sein, dass manche GANZ neuen gar keine Molexstecker mehr haben, da man die heutzutage nur noch ganz selten braucht. Aber an sich sind alle Stecker in dieser Form gleich, egal was draufsteht oder welche Farbe die haben. Die Stromstecker sind alle so genormt, dass man nicht versehentlich zB nen 12V-Stecker auf einen Port mit nur 5V stecken kann, oder etwas aufstecken kann, bei dem zB Plus und Masse vertauscht sind oder so.


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Es ist ein be quiet ! Dark Power Pro 10 (650 Watt) .Ok vielen Dank gut zu wissen .


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. November 2013)

Ah, dann ist es in der Tat einfach nur ein SATA-Kabelbaum, der die Backplane des Gehäuses füttert. Die Dinger werden eigentlich alle über einen Molex versorgt, daher haben doch eigentlich auch alle Netzteile zumindest noch einen SATA/Molex-Strang dabei. 

Kannst aber ruhig den MB-Molex nehmen. Der ist für alte Mainboards gedacht (So 775 war der letzte, oder?) und hat die gleichen Adern wie ein für Laufwerke gedachter Molex (GSSR).

Edit. Beim Dark Power Pro 10 müssten eigentlich Hybrid-Stränge dabei sein, und zwar reichlich davon. Das Ding sollte normalerweise bis zu einem halben Dutzend Molex-Stecker bieten, zusätzlich zu dem MB-Stecker.


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Perfekt Danke . Ist es auch normal dass der Molex-Stecker vorne und hinten einen unterschiedlichen 4 pin Anschluss hat oder dient das nur zur Kompatibilität ?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Ich glaube echt dass da was rausgenommen wurde . Es ist noch ein Kabel mit Molex dabei das aber für die HDD bestimmt ist und außerdem ist es ein mega Kabel , was viel mehr Platz verbraucht . War mir auch nicht im Klaren dass ich das HDD Kabel auch für den Sata Anschluss(in meinem Fall Molex) nehmen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Das Dark Power hat abnehmbare Kabel, müsste man an sich auch an der Netzteilseite sehen. 

Und Molex ist wie gesagt Molex, die Beschriftungen dienen eher zur "Verwaltung", damit man das besser planen kann. Ähnlich wie Zb bei nem Hifi-Verstärker, da hast Du hinten lauter rote und wiße Cinch-Anschlüsse, an denen dann CD, AUX, DVD usw. dransteht - technisch sind die aber auch alle gleich, das ist nur so beschriftet, weil "Eingang 1, Eingang 2, Eingang 3..." zu verwirrend wäre 


Was wiullst Du denn in den PC einbauen? Dark Power 650W ist ja schon absolute Monster-Power, das entspricht eher einem 800-1000W Durchschnitsmodell.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. November 2013)

JimKnopf111 schrieb:


> Ich glaube echt dass da was rausgenommen wurde . Es ist noch ein Kabel mit Molex dabei das aber für die HDD bestimmt ist und außerdem ist es ein mega Kabel , was viel mehr Platz verbraucht . War mir auch nicht im Klaren dass ich das HDD Kabel auch für den Sata Anschluss(in meinem Fall Molex) nehmen kann.


Die mit HDD markierten Stecker sind ebenfalls normale Molex-Stecker, alle mit 12V (gelb), 5V (rot) und Masse (schwarz). Die SATA-Stecker haben in der Regel noch eine orangene Ader drin, das sind dann die 3,3V. Da jedoch kaum ein Laufwerk die 3,3V benötigt, funktionieren passive Adapter Molex->SATA bis auf wenige Ausnahmen problemlos. Es gibt zwar auch aktive Adapter, die dann 3,3V auch noch bereitstellen, aber die sind wie gesagt meistens überflüssig.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: die SATA-Backplane deines Gehäuses, über die die fünf hot-swap-fähigen SATA-HDD Buchten in deinem Gehäuse versorgt werden, können über jedem belieben Molex-Stecker mit Strom versorgt werden, solang alle Adern dran sind (also gelb + schwarz + schwarz + rot).

Und das "Mega-Kabel" ist einfach ein Kabelbaum für die Versorgung einer größeren Menge an Laufwerken, wie man sie in Gehäusen vorfindet. Da dein Gehäuse quasi schon einen eigenen Kabelbaum für fünf SATA-Laufwerk mitbringt, wird es halt etwas enger als geplant.


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Ja ich geh lieber ne Nummer sicherer . Weil man beim Übertakten und mehreren Garfikkarten die auch übertaktet sind ja schon ein 500-650 Watt Netzteil haben sollte.Das Dark Power Pro ist auch super leise und wurde mir empfohlen .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Danke auch dir Lowrider !


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Bei mehreren Grafikkarten macht das Netzteil Sinn - hätte aber ja sein können, dass Du nur ne zB GTX 770 hast und dich an den übertriebenen Angaben "mindestens 600W erforderlich" orientiert hast


----------



## JimKnopf111 (9. November 2013)

Wegen der Netzteilseite . Handbuch war keins dabei (wahrscheinlich damit ich die Kabel nicht überprüfen kann) . Das gibt ne richtig miese Rezension für den Verkäufer den Banausen . Ich nehm jetzt einfach das MB-Netzkabel mit Molex und gut ist . Danke euch , nochmal !


----------

